# erdung und neutralleiter bei einführung von 50mm² kabel?



## ottopaul (23 Januar 2005)

hallo,
auch wenn ich hier vielleicht falsch bin, aber beim schaltschrankbau dauern die antworten immer sooooooo lange.

ich verwende für die abgänge zu einem 45kw fu und 4 kw fu ein sammelschienen-system. 
ich bekomme die einspeisung in 50mm² kabel L1,L2,L3,N,PE. 
L1,L2, L3 lege ich direkt zum hauptschalter 125A und dann ans schienensystem. 
Frage? Was mache ich mit N und PE ? muss ich dort schienen am boden des schaltschrankes anbringen? oder wie realisier man dieses? 
oder gehe ich mit meinem ankommenden kabel auf klemmen für 50mm² und von den klemmen mit 50mm² auf die N und PE Schiene?
muss ich die N und PE Schiene isoliert auf die montageplatte setzen?

Danke!


----------



## Anonymous (23 Januar 2005)

Hallo,

Den PE direkt auf die Erdungsschiene und den Neutralleiter auf Klemme legen, so machen wir es bei uns zumindest immer.

Gruß

Joe


----------



## M_o_t (24 Januar 2005)

Hallo,

es gibt einige Möglichkeiten, Schiene oder Klemme ist genauso gut. Nur N und PE müssen unbedingt getrennt voneinander sein.

Gruss
M_o_t


----------



## Markus (24 Januar 2005)

und trotzdem kommts in "schaltschrankbau"
wenn das jeder macht siehts hier aus wie sau, wichtig sind alle...  :?


----------



## Daniel B (28 Januar 2005)

Hi , 

Den PE brauchste nicht isoliert auf die Platte setzen , der N muss natürlich isoliert gegen PE sein. Bei vielen Abgängen hab ich auch schon eine kleine Kupferplatte isoliert aufgebaut und M6 Gewinde reingeschnitten und dann meine Abgangsklemmen mit kleineren Querschnitten versorgt.

Greetz Daniel


----------

